# Problem mit Rocky Mountain Switch Rahmen!



## frezzy (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo, habe ein 2006er switch stealth mit 2007er Totem, wie ihr in meiner Galerie sehen könnt.

Bei mir streifen jedoch die Einstellräder der Totem am Rahmen bzw. am Schaltzug (beim Rahmen gehts um ca. 3mm)

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen dieses Problem zu lösen???
hab auch schon mit "bike action" gesprochen, doch denen ist das ziemlich egal und sie sehen das nicht als ihr problem!

DANKE im Voraus!
lg, frezzy


----------



## Alesana (9. Juli 2007)

Und deswegen so ein Aufstand. Spacer unter den Konus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frezzy (9. Juli 2007)

wenn´s so einfach wär
denk mal das des net in ordnung is wenn da konus bzw. die lagerschale locker is oder ???


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Juli 2007)

..sorry in deiner Galerie seh ich gar nix.
Welchen Steuersatz fährst du??


----------



## frezzy (9. Juli 2007)

in meiner Galerie sind zwei Foto´s und weiter unten steht dann "klicken sie hier um alle Foto´s von Frezzy zu sehen"
Dann siehst alle Foto´s, weiß a net warum des so is!!!

Aber egal i hab an diabolus Steuersatz, der ja eigentlich eh schon hoch baut!


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Juli 2007)

Zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Anderer Steuersatz der höher baut (z.B.: Cane Creek Tank Hit)
2. Andere Gabel deren Brücke bzw. Standrohre und Einstellknöpfe weiter nach unten gehen.


----------



## frezzy (9. Juli 2007)

werd ma mal den cane creek anschauen

andere gabel is a schlechter vorschlag trotzdem Danke

hat nu wer tipps welcher Steuersatz noch hoch baut???


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juli 2007)

Gibt ja auch keinen Switch Thread wo man so was nachfragen könnte, bzw. im Ernstfall sogar nachlesen könnte. Daher ist man einfach gezwung im Forum 2 bis 5 Threads zu starten. Klare Sache.


----------



## waldman (9. Juli 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch keinen Switch Thread wo man so was nachfragen könnte, bzw. im Ernstfall sogar nachlesen könnte. Daher ist man einfach gezwung im Forum 2 bis 5 Threads zu starten. Klare Sache.



da wär jemand wohl gern moderator (nur weil man denkt die schönsten rockys zu fahren wird man halt noch nich zum moderator, blöd was); schad dass den thread nich gleich schließen konntest, gell  

abwechslungsweise mal zum thema:
schau mal hier: http://www.fullspeedahead.com/downloads/headsetbook.pdf
vielleicht hat fsa ja einen steuersatz mit dem das problem beheben kannst.

hier:
http://www.downhill-board.com/42471-rs-totem-streift-am-rahmen-bzw-schaltzug-2.html
scheint deine frage schon beantwortet zu sein.

wieviel fehlt denn an höhe beim steuersatz dass es passt ?


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Juli 2007)

wenns nur die züge sind leg doch einfahc um.
ich weiß nicht obs bei mir gepasst hätte wenn ich se normal verlegt hätte, habs gelich anderes gelegt und zwar beide züge( bremsschlauch und schalzughülle links am steuerrohr vorbei, erst in die zweite zugaufnahme und dann mit kabelbindern zusammengekabelbindert. sieht schön aus und s cool.


----------



## Alesana (9. Juli 2007)

frezzy schrieb:


> wenn´s so einfach wär
> denk mal das des net in ordnung is wenn da konus bzw. die lagerschale locker is oder ???




omg, sagen, andere sollen mal denken^^ was meinst du wie ich meine 66 in mein Switch bekommen habe. Spacer der nach oben hin verjüngt, so dass man den Konus fest draufschlagen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (9. Juli 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> omg, sagen, andere sollen mal denken^^ was meinst du wie ich meine 66 in mein Switch bekommen habe. Spacer der nach oben hin verjüngt, so dass man den Konus fest draufschlagen kann


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Juli 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> omg, sagen, andere sollen mal denken^^ was meinst du wie ich meine 66 in mein Switch bekommen habe. Spacer der nach oben hin verjüngt, so dass man den Konus fest draufschlagen kann



Moin

Könntest Du davon mal eine Detailaufnahme reinstellen?

MfG


----------



## frezzy (10. Juli 2007)

@Alesana
gibts sowas zu kaufen??? thx

@numinisflo
um gottes willen, schon wieder einer von diesen Neulingen der einfach einen Thread anfängt! so einen vollidi.....  gibts halt immer wieder.
Aber auch immer einen der nichts anderes tut als andere daraufhinzuweisen wie dich! an einem konstruktiven Beitrag haberts ja eh bei dir!!!
2 bis 5 ??? nicht zählen gelernt???
und zum Thema Bikeaction, hätte ja sein können das die eine Lösung haben, wenn die Rahmen produzieren dann könnte man ja annehmen das die Gabeln der 3 größten Hersteller passen! Wer hat dich eigentlich zum Rocky Mountain Guru ernannt wo und bei wem ich frage geht dich ja wohl nichts an!!!
ein Cane Creek bringt nichts da der 16mm hoch baut und der verbaute diabolus 14mm, ist also zuwenig!!!

@waldman
würd mal sagen min. 3 mm und der Steuersatz den ich verbaut habe baut schon 14mm hoch
thx für die links!!!
zum thread im DH rangers forum: hab mich verlesen der Reset Racing der 26,5mm hoch baut ist nur für Cannondale Bikes und das mit dem selbergedrehtem Teil ist mir zu unsicher.


----------



## waldman (10. Juli 2007)

wenn die einstellknöpfe wegbaust ? ist zwar nich schön aber vielleicht bringts ja die nötigen 3mm.

die sache mit dem selbstgedrehten ding ist auch elender pfusch. genau wie irgendwelche sachen unterm konus.


----------



## frezzy (10. Juli 2007)

@waldman
auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen, wenn sich die so einfach abbauen lassen dann reicht das sicher, sind bei der totem mit Sicherheit 1,5cm hoch.

wenn die Einstellung mal passt dann bleibts ja eh so wie´s ist!


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Juli 2007)

sachma du hast doch nur mit den zügen platzprobleme oder?! leg sie doch einfach anders!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frezzy (10. Juli 2007)

@sw!tch
nein streift leider auch am Rahmen (ca. 3mm), also ein Steuersatz der 18mm hoch baut würde schon reichen, dann muss ich i nur noch die Züge anders verlegen, dass wäre ja kein Problem.


----------



## meth3434 (10. Juli 2007)

hey is is echt bezeichnend dass die zwei noobs hier am lautesten rumschreien! Erspart uns euer Halbwissen und lest einfach den S CHEISS switch thread, da steht das bereits drin! 
Hier etablierte Leute anzupfeifen wie dumm sie doch seien kommt ganz gross, läuft unter der kategorie: wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal..... 
Gut was nutzts: dein problem haben schon mehrere Leute vor dir mit Eigeninitiative gelöst, glaub mir das schaffst du auch! 
Zur Not geh doch einfach zu deinem händler und lass dir vor ort helfen, spart nerven, zeit und geld!

alter falter.... 

meth


----------



## LuisWoo (10. Juli 2007)

DH-Steuersatz mit Einbautiefe 20mm + verwenden und das Steuerrohr damit  nach unten verlängern, d. h. Spacer zwischen untere Lagerschale und Steuerrohr. 5mm sind ok. Einpresstiefe 15mm reicht noch locker.
Spacer am besten auf Maß drehen lassen und in Rahmenfarbe lackieren.
Besser also so Grusellösungen wie Konus auf Spacer schlagen usw...tztz...


----------



## frezzy (11. Juli 2007)

@meth3434

1. bin ich angeschnauzt worden weil ich einen zweiten thread angefangen habe, wird mir sicher kein 2tes mal passieren.
Aber kann mal passieren bin ja neu, aber wegen dem lasse ich mich blöd anmachen, schon gar net von dem jungen hupfer. man kanns mir auch ein bisschen anders klarmachen.

2. komme ich niemanden mit Halbwissen und schreie auch nicht rum, sondern hab eine frage gestellt!!!!

3. Händler hat keine Lösung!

4. dachte ein forum ist dazu da solche fragen zu stellen, auch wenns mal doppelt passiert

@luiswoo
thx


BITTE keine weiteren Antworten mehr, werd ma jetzt den switch thread lesen, weil sonst macht se nu wer in de hosn!!!


----------



## meth3434 (11. Juli 2007)

Hi,

jeder kann grundsätzlich jede Frage stellen, ganz richtig dafür gibts en forum! Wenn dein Händler keine Lösung kennt ist er (sorry) ziehmlich unfähig, dem würd ich nicht gross vertrauen! 
Generell ist man hier eher allergisch wenn man für spezialthemen neue Threads startet, das ist auch nachvollziehbar nachdem es wirklich für jedes model einen extra thread gibt! Das nächste mal einfach recherchieren bevor du nen thread aufmachst, gerade der Switch thread ist echt ausführlich und beantwortet beinahe alle fragen! Vor allem die nach dem Sattelstützen Maß und der passenden Grösse;-)!
Willkommen im switch forum, hoffentlich hast du bald ne passende Lösung für dein problem!

peace, meth


----------



## frezzy (12. Juli 2007)

sooo, hab´s mit der sufu probiert - nichts gefunden!
hab mir die 139 seiten des Switch threads gelesen - nichts gefunden!
(natürlich nicht alles wortwörtlich, könnte sein das ich was übersehen habe)

also der ganze AUFSTAND nur deswegen weil ich meine Frage nicht im Switch thread gestellt habe???????

Wow, da bleib ich lieber im DH rangers Forum, wird euch auch lieber sein !!!(einigen zumindest)


----------

